# A visit from my boy at the bridge



## BallardRunner (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't often remember my dreams, but I remember parts of last night's quite vividly.

I was playing "keep away" with my boy Murphy in the backyard -- a game that we played all the time when he was with us. He was full of energy -- just like he was for most of his life. We were having a blast!

The last part I remember was lying on the floor in our front room with Murph when someone came to the door. He jumped up (typical) and ran to the door -- but didn't bark (atypical). He looked back at me from the door with sun splashing across his fur -- a very comforting look. Then the dream was over.

I woke up and it took awhile to realize it was just a dream -- and then this overwhelming sadness hit me... it felt like I'd just lost him all over again.

As I've had time to process during the day, I've decided he was paying me a visit -- and rather than feel sadness, I should look forward to his next visit.

Thanks for the visit bud!


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I truly believe that our golden angels come to visit us. We have to be open for this and then it will happen when we least expect it. What a wonderful and warm feeling you must have knowing that you had that special visit. I think Murphy wanted you to know he is ok and watching over you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BallardRunner*

BallardRunner

I believe that Murphy visited you, too, to let you know that he is fine and is taken care of. I believe our pets at the Rainbow Bridge visit ut, too!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

They try to let us know,they are okay, i truly believe this,if we just pay attention.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

What a beautiful dream. I also believe it was your boy's way of telling you he is ok. I understand how much you miss him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

What a vivid image, how amazing.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

What a beautiful boy! I'm sorry for your loss. Hope you get another visit soon...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I believe and what a wonderful way for him to not only let you know he is okay and is remembering your love, but that he feels safe and comforted in the light ....


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

There are so many things in Heaven and on Earth that we don't understand. 

Believe. Trust.

I'm glad Murphy visited you in your dream and that for a while you were happy again. :smooch:


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

I read a lot of spiritual material when we found out that my Belle was sick with hemangio. In one, it talked about how God sends our loves ones back to us during our dreams. I love dreaming about General and Belle. In fact, I had one with General this week.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

You received a very special gift, one I know you will treasure forever. Murphy was such a beautiful boy.

My boy hasn't come back to visit us yet, not sure if he's too busy taking care of his Grandparents.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

They're always there....
They're always watching over us.....
Only when we're at peace do they visit because they dwell in peace & joy constantly.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so glad you got a visit from your guy. How special that is. I am very happy for you.
I am still waiting for a visit from my Bridge girl Sandy. She went to the Bridge Feb 16, 2007. I still cant think about her without crying...so I keep it all bottled up. I wonder if Im too sad & scared to be open to her coming for a visit? I always hope and pray that I will get a sing/visit from her......


----------



## patrice (Nov 3, 2011)

I think it is awesome. I have been wanting Buddy to visit me. I need a sign that he is still with me. I understand how much you miss him.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Penny's Mom said:


> There are so many things in Heaven and on Earth that we don't understand.
> 
> Believe. Trust.
> 
> I'm glad Murphy visited you in your dream and that for a while you were happy again. :smooch:


I agree with Penny's Mom.... I fully believe that life and love are too much of a miracle for there not to be more to all of it than meets the eye... I'm glad you chose to see the dream as a gift. 

There are so many people in the world who will go their whole lives and never have a relationship with a dog as wonderful as yours was. The pain of loss will always be there, but choosing to embrace the gift and the joy he brought you helps make you more in control and less helpless with the fact that death is non-negotiable. I believe with all my heart that he is out there waiting for you and dreams like that are really a visit. I feel the same whether it's a dog or a person you've lost.


----------



## maple1144 (Oct 18, 2009)

Im so glad you got a visit, I hope you get to have another soon, that waking up thinking they are still here with us and then realizing they arent is so hard!


----------



## uncle eric (Nov 15, 2011)

Sandy died 4 years ago when Lottie was 6. we planted a rose in his name. Lottie died only last Sunday to liver cancer, and surprise surprise, Sandy's rose has a bud on it on Monday. A rose in bloom in England in late November!!! Don't try to kid me that Sandy wasn't telling us that they were together again, and that he was caring for her as he did when they were both on earth.


----------



## Bogart (Nov 14, 2009)

I had a vivid dream about my ZsaZsa girl about a month ago. I woke up and could remember it and I also was soo sad that it was over.
We lost ZsaZsa in March at age 16, she was my little Australian cattle dog girlie girl.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka's roses still have buds after several deep freezes.. special!

Sometimes I think I see Selka in the house out of the corner of my eye. So emotional.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Believe when asleep we are most open to our heart/mind without outside pressures. This is the time our hearts open and special loved ones may visit us in dreams. I too believe he came to tell you of his love, his comfort and try to let you know, he didn't know what was beyond the door, but he was not afraid and ready to move through it to the next step. You can have peace now and joy knowing someday you will follow. Think he was sending his love to you in the only way he could.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I have tears in my eyes, Murphy gave you such a wonderful gift and in turn you gave us a gift by sharing. I'll be looking for Casey in my dreams.


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

wow, that gave me chills. I love it.


----------



## outabout (Apr 10, 2011)

A few weeks after my Whiskey passed away, I was laying in the bed missing him, then I saw a glance of gold, like a shadow, appeared at the door then disappeared. I am convinced that was my Whiskey. I think that our loved ones are just in a parallel world from us, our intense feeling for them may penetrate the gap, then we see them in our dreams like your Murphy or we catch a their glimpse like my Whiskey.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I had some thing happened to me 3 weeks after Buddy's leaving. Happy and sad at the same time, still waiting for next visit.


----------

